# Favorite apps on iTunes??



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got my iTouch a couple weeks ago and have been looking at all of the apps available. It's pretty overwhelming so I thought I'd ask what your favorites are and I'd go from there.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Pandora & Flizster frequently.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> I use Pandora & Flizster frequently.


Is that FLIXSTER?

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Weather channel
Grocery IQ
Pandora (me too)
Notebooks (for all sorts of notes etc a fairly "major" program)
Done (for a very simple checklist)

These are the few I use the most so far, I have been pretty selective, did get two other grocery apps, but I like this one the most.

I have the  Touch and not the Phone.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Is that FLIXSTER?


Yes


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Grocery IQ
Koi Pond
Solitare City Deluxe
Tip Calculator Top*


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Pandora is pretty good.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok here I go.... ( I am officially a Kindle addict and an iPhone addict)
Kindle  app
Google Earth
Flashlight
Grocery IQ
Lose It
iBracket for March Madness
American Idol app
Bill Minder
Bejeweled 2
Blocked
Tap Tap Revenge

I'm aways trying new ones but these are the ones I use most at the moment.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Well it looks like Grocery IQ & Pandora are pretty popular...I'll have to check those out as well as some of the others.  

farmwife99 - how is the American Idol app?  Do you like it? I did see that one listed today and I almost got it, but then decided to wait. I love that show!

Question on the apps - the fees for the apps - are those one-time fees or monthly fees?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle for iPhone/iTouch - This has been a lifesaver in some really boring meetings.  Kindle is too well known now to pretend its a big Blackberry
Citibank - I use this instead of the pc now in most cases
Google (the voice recognition is AWESOME)
Tweetie


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am a iPhone addict in a big, bad way  

Here goes:

Facebook app
Kindle app
Notes
Period Tracker (most useful by far!)
Around Me
Midomi
Solitare
Hidden Expedition (FUN!)
My Weather
White Pages
Backgrounds (FREE and WAY useful!)
Fake-A-Call (I haven't used yet, but glad to have it as a "just in case...")


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> Period Tracker (most useful by far!)


Excellent app. I wouldn't know when to leave town without it. 

Seriously.. Hey, come on, I can do serious.

Whitepages Mobile
Public Radio Tuner
Free Translator
If found, please
Air Sharing
Remote
Pandora
Recorder
NyTimes
Free Memory (Gotta have - some of the apps don't clean up after themselves)

Most are free or one time fees. Later upgrades are fee. But watch out; read reviews. There are some apps that charge yearly.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Lose it!-----------I log everything I eat
Tiki Towers--cute and fun
icatchall-------has many different apps included in it
Lucky 11s
Pocket God
AppSniper-------This app keeps track of all new and all apps on sale, A must have I think 
Weight Loss Now with Max Kirsten----I love this!!!! I have fought with my weight all my life and I can not say enough good things about this app. Love it! Did I say I love it. Really if anyone has a weight problem, try this. 
Restraurants--Has the calories, fat, ect. on most common restraurants
Koi Pond
Old Booth
Amazon Kindle


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh and Wifinder, I use when not at home.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

A few that I like are the Labyrinth, flashlight, zippo lighter, the cow bell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is so good!  I'm hoping to get an iTouch in a few months, I'm sure I'll be checking out all these apps!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are my favorite apps, roughly in order of how often I use them:

Facebook
WordPress (lets you post entries for your blog right from your iPhone)
Shazam (truly amazing)
iTalk (record voice notes)
Flashlight (helps me find my way to the bedroom when KindleWidow gives up on me and turns off the lights)
Amazon Kindle
USA Today
iHandy Level (this is one of the simplest apps but gets the best reaction when I show it off)
Check Please (tip calculator, check splitter)
Say Who (a voice-dialer, works really well)
Fake Call (never used it but I love the thought of using it to escape a long meeting)
Snow Report (ski hill reports)
G-Park (where'd I leave my car?)
If Found (puts your contact info on your screensaver background)
Scrabble (this is the most expensive app I've purchased at $7.99)
Face Melter (this is my daughters' favorite app)


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> farmwife99 - how is the American Idol app? Do you like it? I did see that one listed today and I almost got it, but then decided to wait. I love that show!


I do wish they would update it a little more often but it helps me get my AI fix between shows.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is so good! I'm hoping to get an iTouch in a few months, I'm sure I'll be checking out all these apps!
> 
> Betsy


I just grabbed a refurb iTouch from Woot (now sold out) so I'll be purusing apps soon as well.  Kindle is a given. facebook could get me in trouble... LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

For my iTouch I have

Wordsworth
Word Search
Flick bowling
The iBall (think toy 8-Ball)
Pocket God

but the ultimate for time wasting... Bubble Wrap.
Everyone likes popping bubble wrap


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

icatchall has a lot of apps in one app, so if you are running out of room on your touch this helps.  It has the flash light, level, tip calculator, flaming balls, kitchen sink, a link to youtube, a unit converter............all for .99 cents.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Lately, the best apps have been the ones that Itunes doesn't offer for me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kevin...then where do you get apps that iTunes doesn't offer


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Harvey said:


> If Found (puts your contact info on your screensaver background)


Hopefully you don't have to this application. I have a feeling, if found... you will not bet it back!!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kevin...then where do you get apps that iTunes doesn't offer


Through Cydia I'd imagine 
You have to jailbreak your phone to get non-iTunes apps. I vastly prefer the flashlight app I can get through Cydia - Apple doesn't let users of their SDK use the maximum screen brightness, which kind of defeats the purpose of a flashlight app IMO. I have my iPhone pretty heavily customized - I'd really miss my multicolored cartoonlike keyboard if I didn't have a jailbroken phone.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

What?! 

Wow, this is a whole new world to me.... I may have to do some playing today...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

webhill said:


> Through Cydia I'd imagine
> You have to jailbreak your phone to get non-iTunes apps. I vastly prefer the flashlight app I can get through Cydia - Apple doesn't let users of their SDK use the maximum screen brightness, which kind of defeats the purpose of a flashlight app IMO. I have my iPhone pretty heavily customized - I'd really miss my multicolored cartoonlike keyboard if I didn't have a jailbroken phone.


Oh boy, something else for me to play with! I think I could have fun with this..If only to get the keyboard. I hacked my RAZR last year, only because my new one didn't do things the previous model had done. I knew it was capable, so I set out to find out how to "fix" it. It was super easy. There are some things I'd like to change on my iphone, so I'm going to start investigating now to see if it's possible. Thanks for the info on Cydia. I hadn't heard about it before.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

webhill said:


> a jailbroken phone.


As I have understood "jailbreak". It means removing AT&T as cell phone service provider. Can a person jailbreak an iphone and still have AT&T as provider? Won't future iphone updates not install?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> As I have understood "jailbreak". It means removing AT&T as cell phone service provider. Can a person jailbreak an iphone and still have AT&T as provider? Won't future iphone updates not install?


You misunderstand. To jailbreak is to modify it to allow installation of third-party applications. To *unlock* is to allow the use of a different service provider. If you jailbreak only, you will still only be able to use AT&T. If you unlock only, you can use T-mobile, but you can't install third-party apps. If you do both, you're golden as far as I'm concerned. 

-h.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Bubble Wrap rules!!! lol  I got my hubby an itouch and ive been getting apps for him.  So far he uses:

facebook
banking
google earth
recorder
kindle
milelog
The Constitution and Declaration of Independence
Bubble wrap
Digidrums (he's a drummer)
a Metronome app... I can't recall the name now
Weather Channel
Pac Man 

and my personal favorite of all... iDie.  Yes, it keeps a running tally of how many days you have left before you die.  Morbid, I know.  (his life is 48% over incidentally)

There's actually an app that plays running water to help you pee in public if you have issues with that!
One of these days, I'm going to download Pocket God because that looks cool, too.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone download the Skype app??


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I've saved this thread to play with later...right now I'm halfway through a 2-day transit to Tahiti...but one of my favorite apps is Evernote.  That's what I saved the thread with.  You can get it for the iPhone/iTouch, web, and desktop...and it synchronizes all your notes among the three places.

Sharyn


----------

